# Barbour in Bulgaria?



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh man, you guys must be getting sick of my questions.

I've noticed that some newer Barbour styles are being made in Bulgaria. Does anyone know precisely where? (This seems like a question Katon could find the answer to.)

I ask because I go to Bulgaria often, and was wondering if I could find the company there and buy direct (with the proper baksheesh, anything is possible there.)


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Hmm. Don't like the sound of that - mine was crafted in South Shields I believe. The idea of being made outside England makes me a little disappointed in them.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

My interest in what you end up with is increasing, Pentheos. Sounds like you need to try on in person to decide. Why not in Bulgaria, esp if you're in the neighborhood anyway.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> My interest in what you end up with is increasing, Pentheos. Sounds like you need to try on in person to decide. Why not in Bulgaria, esp if you're in the neighborhood anyway.


From what I understand, the traditional Barbour jackets (i.e., Bedale, Beaufort, Border, etc. in waxed cotton or Sylkoil) are still made in England. I've noticed that some models, such as , or are made in Bulgaria, no doubt to take advantage of cheap labor and, perhaps, the general lawlessness of the place. I suspect that these could be purchased on site for very little, especially if you know the correct people. My wife is Bulgarian, and some of her friend work in the garment industry.

But, as I said, the iconic Barbour models come from England. I've pretty much decided that I'm going for a plain-jane Beaufort in waxed cotton, which I'll order from .

Here's the result of some of my research.

Orvis sells both waxed cotton and Sylkoil versions of the Beaufort for $399. Hoods are $45. The quilted waistcoat-liner is not sold by Orvis. So a Beaufort "rig" from them costs *$444*. (add on S/H & taxes as necessary).
Cove Creek Outfitter sells only a Sylkoil version of the Beaufort for $275. A hood from them is $30. Shipping is free. So a "Classic" "rig" from them runs *$305.

* sells both waxed cotton and Sylkoil Beauforts for about $205, hoods are about $25, and the liner is about $58. Shipping is roughly $40, and they've warned me that the UPS collects a 10% to 15% customs charge. So a waxed cotton or Sylkoil "rig" from them costs about *$307*, adding a liner bumps it up to *$374*.

Cove Creek Outfitters and www.bestinthecountry.co.uk offer the best internet prices I've found for new Beauforts. If I decide on a Sylkoil jacket, I'll order from CCO; if waxed cotton, then , who is also the best source for liners.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

love the bestinthecountry website, and happen to need new wellies for the fall. if you buy from them, please report on whether you liked dealing with them, P. thanks.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I believe you've got a winner, Pentheos. The Beaufort is a great model - the one i chose as well. That price (the website) for a new Barbour is amazing! I paid about $75 less for a used model from yorkshirecountryman on eBay, but for brand new, one heck of a deal. I think you're zeroing in.


----------

